# Cross-Linker Article



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Found this interesting read today on various cross-linkers and benefits...thought some other curious minds like @Zoomer may appreciate the read too  


https://bit.ly/33Rwrr4


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh! @cocomonkeynuts you’s mentioned a general purpose Aziridine cross linker awhile back when we were discussing the options with @Redux ...can u remind me who makes it?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> Oh! @*cocomonkeynuts* you’s mentioned a general purpose Aziridine cross linker awhile back when we were discussing the options with @*Redux* ...can u remind me who makes it?


You can get a 4oz bottle from Daly's crystalfin crosslinker. Also Lenmar 1PR.7B crosslinker.
https://www.dalyswoodfinishes.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=11

http://www.lenmar-coatings.com/product-detail/pro/lenmar/clearcoat-pro-xd-waterborne-floor-finish


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Basic Coatings XL Catalyst 

You can probably find it at any local hardwood flooring supplier.

I’ve included a link where I’ve purchased it from. 

https://www.cityfloorsupply.com/f/basic-coatings-xl-catalyst-3oz/352/3548

You might consider nixing the 6500 and looking into Sayerlack Hydroplus which utilizes an optional aziridine crosslinker. It’s a better finish for a horizontal wear surface. One of my clients had some issues with the 6000 marring on 4 furniture tops finished by others which I was hired to re-do. It’s a good finish but has its limitations. Thinking the 6500 performs similarly to the 6000.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Redux said:


> Basic Coatings XL Catalyst
> 
> You can probably find it at any local hardwood flooring supplier.
> 
> ...



Awesome, gunna order a curb pickup n test it out....I gotta say, this whole isolation thing doesn’t bother me one bit. My bank account on the other hand...


----------

